# torch



## Official Techie (Sep 28, 2006)

i have heard about a software for nokia phones which increases the intensity of the backlight very much such that it behaves like a torch


----------



## aku (Sep 28, 2006)

well not really.. it the backlit intensity is the max ur backlit can giv.. its nuthin amazin


----------



## Pathik (Sep 28, 2006)

yup.. It jus increases d backlite intensity to max nd switches d auto keylock n scrsvr off.. Useless..


----------



## mehulved (Sep 28, 2006)

I've used it. It's totally useless. It is not at all bright enough to be of any use.


----------

